# My Old Sugar-Faced Rescue



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is Naomi taken all a few minutes ago. She's not easy to photograph... always blinks or moves! :bowl:

She's 10.5 and due to extreme pain from over grown nails and severe ear problems she'd become "aggressive" and was no longer wanted by her family of ten years. I fixed both problems and she's a dream. No sign of any aggression at all. She's a lot more spunky, too!














































As you can see, we got those nails good and I did shave out her ears and clean them daily. She is doing great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Naomi is a lovely girl. Thanks for saving her from that terrible family. I can't believe they didn't cut her nails or clean her ears. Poor thing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE those sugar faces. Thanks Jenna for making life sweet for yet another. Naomi is a doll!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for rescuing her!! She is so beautiful! Can't believe someone could treat her so badly. She is very distinguished looking.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They also said she had been escaped and picked up by animal control numerous times! I can't imagine. They seemed like they cared about her, but it really boggles the mind. No wonder she was moody in that kind of pain. She still cries when I clean her ears, but she patiently allows it. One thing I will give them is she is not too fat... amazing! Most I get are morbidly obese. Her grinch feet were so bad it was all I could do not to pull over and groom her on the drive home LOL

She was also an outside dog for nine years


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!! She's the same age as my Reno...I couldn't imagine just discarding him like that........poor girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Naomi must think she is in Heaven.
Thank You for rescuing a Golden Oldie, she is so sweet. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's a gorgeous doggie! Thank you so much for giving her a loving, caring, loyal and devoted home. That other family deserves nothing but misery for being so uncaring and irresponsible.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Naomi is just beautiful. So glad you were able to get her. I dream of rescuing the seniors. Someday........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Naomi's beautiful-great job! 

I'd be cranky and agressive too if my ears hurt because they were infected and my feet hurt from my nails not being trimmed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The nutty part is that they were SO LONG (the nails) that I got these huge, freaky LONG pieces off, and I didn't quick a single nail, so it's not even like the quicks were long. Truly no excuse. How long does it take to cut a dog's nails? Sheesh. She was good as "gold" for it too. I guess people do the best they can, but I just don't get it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for rescuing her  What a beautiful senior gal and how lucky she is to have found you. Some people should not have dogs, I just don't get it either.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely Jenna.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You have transformed her into a very lovely mature babe :smooch:

I cant imagine her people wanting to giver her up. A small amount of routine maintenance would have kept her happy. She is so lucky you cared!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Naomi is a beautiful senior girl. I can't believe that sweet face was every aggressive.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor sweet old girl, I'm so glad you saved her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Naomi is a beautiful girl-THANK YOU for opening your heart and home to her!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's beautiful. I don't get people like that either. Our vet charges $9 for a trim...$1 less than the groomer. No excuse.

I'm glad you've got her...she's glad you've got her too!

Are you fostering or did you adopt?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She can stay here as long as she needs to  But I wouldn't turn away a good adopter


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Please give her a big hug from me and thank you for making her life wonderful.

I don't get the nail thing. I have a silly phobia about cutting dog's nails so I bring C in to the groomers and get it done. True, it's more expensive but it only takes a few minutes and the dog is pain free.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww she looks so sweet!!! Thank you for taking her in!! <3


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Naomi is a lovely lady. She is lucky to have you in her life!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Reading her history, all I could think was, God love you for changing this poor girl's life. Give that sweet sugar face a big kiss. She looks like an absolute love.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a sweet looking girl! You've got a great heart!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is very sweet. She'll be a tough one to let go if the perfect home does come along. That's part of the deal, though, and when it works out, it's worth it. She shares my pillow, though... haven't had a lot of Goldens who do that (most get too toasty and hop down in the middle of the night)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ That must be so hard!! When you say "part of the deal" - what happens if you fall in love and do want to keep her? Is it really not possible?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's possible, but I have learned to let go anyway. Sometimes I regret it, but there's always another one who needs a place to go.


----------

